# Steam Cleaning Compound Dust



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Is it a good idea to steam clean the compound dust off?

Use the pressure to shift the dust thats in the gaps etc.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

I've only tried this once but I find it wets the polish residue so doesn't really blow it off, just makes it stick down until it dries again, unless you hold up fairly close.

My Vax is only 3.5bar tho


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Will find out tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

it will wet the compound and make a mess, use compressed air instead  an aldi compressor is your friend


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ive never tried it, but, I would be carefull. You may may find it "streaks" the panel or plastics with the excess compound. Steam will obviously turn from steam to water on cooling.
Preperation is the thing. Good masking of lights and plastics and if you have excess dust or compond then its air pressure off or carefully wipe off with MF.


----------

